# Mâncio Lima (AC): o município mais ocidental do Brasil



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Mâncio Lima é um município brasileiro localizado no interior do estado do Acre e o mais ocidental do Brasil, abrigando o ponto extremo oeste do território brasileiro na nascente do rio Moa, situada na fronteira com o Peru, com uma população estimada em cerca de 18 mil habitantes. É também o município brasileiro mais distante em linha reta da capital federal Brasília, aproximadamente 2.870 km em linha reta, estando a 680 km de Rio Branco e 40 km de Cruzeiro do Sul. É deste município o ponto de partida para a Serra do Divisor, um parque ecológico e cheio de belezas naturais.

No domingo de carnaval estive de passagem por Mâncio Lima, onde aproveitei para trazer algumas imagens e apresentar a cidade aqui para vocês.

*O acesso a partir de Cruzeiro do Sul é pela rodovia estadual AC-405, onde está localizado o aeroporto da cidade*










*Rio Moa*














































*https://scontent.frbr1-1.fna.fbcdn....=290ad3a6863ff794d87691c17e584b9c&oe=5D4AFED5*

*Zona rural*



















*Comércio*































































































































*Praças*























































*Rio Japiim*



























































































*Posto e oficina flutuante? No rio Japiim tem!*




























*Avenida Japiim, ponto onde aconteceu o carnaval do município, vejam a estrutura nas imagens*



















É isso aí. Espero que gostem.


----------



## ViniLeti (Sep 27, 2017)

Esperava coisa pior. Estou surpreso positivamente.... dá um coro em Belford Roxo


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bela cidade amazônica!


----------



## Amapaense (Aug 20, 2012)

Levando-se em conta o isolamento, gostei também.


----------



## Arqmorais (Jul 21, 2013)

Amapaense said:


> Levando-se em conta o isolamento, gostei também.


Não é uma cidade isolada, tem ligação rodoviária asfaltada com o resto do Estado , até imagens de street view tem...:lol:


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

Arqmorais said:


> Não é uma cidade isolada, tem ligação rodoviária asfaltada com o resto do Estado , até imagens de street view tem...:lol:


E com o resto do país também.
Se um aventureiro ou viajante quisesse ir de João Pessoa (ponto mais oriental do Brasil) até Mâncio Lima (ponto mais ocidental do Brasil) por rodovias asfaltadas, faria o percurso em 100% de asfalto, somente com uma balsa (que será desativada em breve após a construção de uma grandiosa ponte de concreto)


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Belas fotos, muito bom conhecer lugares totalmente desconhecidos pela grande maioria!!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Gostei. Tenho vontade de conhecer cidades pequenas da região amazônica.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nunca tinha ouvido falar nessa cidade, curioso mas não me deu muita vontade de conhecer rs
vc sabe do que as pessoas vivem aí? sempre fico imaginando a dificuldade da logística e os custos para trazer mercadorias do resto do país...


----------



## cearês (Feb 28, 2017)

Gosto de cidadezinhas pacatas, e no meio da Amazônia então...
Moro praticamente em outro país climatologicamente falando e tbm tratando-se de fauna, flora e costumes. É uma pena o Brasil do centro-sul girar somente em torno do próprio eixo.


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

Rondon said:


> E com o resto do país também.
> 
> Se um aventureiro ou viajante quisesse ir de João Pessoa (ponto mais oriental do Brasil) até Mâncio Lima (ponto mais ocidental do Brasil) por rodovias asfaltadas, faria o percurso em 100% de asfalto, somente com uma balsa (que será desativada em breve após a construção de uma grandiosa ponte de concreto)



Quando falei isso, me veio em mente que a 364 substituiu o trajeto da Transamazonica (230) na ligacão entre os pontos extremos do Brasil (ocidental e oriental)


----------



## Arqmorais (Jul 21, 2013)

Rekarte said:


> Nunca tinha ouvido falar nessa cidade, curioso mas não me deu muita vontade de conhecer rs
> vc sabe do que as pessoas vivem aí? sempre fico imaginando a dificuldade da logística e os custos para trazer mercadorias do resto do país...


^^
Elas vivem da caça e pesca, são nômades e andam praticamente nuas igual índios...ora pois, é cada pergunta!:nuts: :bash:


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

Arqmorais said:


> ^^
> 
> Elas vivem da caça e pesca, são nômades e andam praticamente nuas igual índios...ora pois, é cada pergunta!:nuts: :bash:



Hahahaha.

Sinceramente, não há diferenças entre pequenos povoados e cidades do Norte e Nordeste. Todos vivem de forma semelhante.

A diferença é que o Norte tem fartura de peixes e frutas que o Nordeste não tem


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Natan V.N said:


> [...] É também o município brasileiro mais distante em linha reta da capital federal Brasília, aproximadamente 2.870 km em linha reta, estando a 680 km de Rio Branco e 40 km de Cruzeiro do Sul. [...]


Faltou mencionar que está a apenas 670 km em linha reta de Lima, 2ª maior cidade e 4ª maior região metropolitana da América do Sul.

Todas essas cidades pequenas do interior do Acre, oeste do Amazonas e até de Rondônia poderiam ter acesso fácil e rápido a uma das maiores metrópoles das Américas, se essa região não fosse tão criminosamente isolada em termos de infraestrutura. A localização é ótima, estamos no coração da América do Sul. O que falta é vontade política pra integrar a região. Não precisa nem construir estradas ou ferrovias pra isso, basta uma canetada. Abre o mercado aéreo brasileiro e no outro dia várias empresas aéreas regionais dos países vizinhos estarão interligando nossas cidades a Lima, Quito, La Paz, Cusco, etc. Mas não, o mercado protegido nosso de cada dia não pode ser aberto.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Arqmorais said:


> ^^
> Elas vivem da caça e pesca, são nômades e andam praticamente nuas igual índios...ora pois, é cada pergunta!:nuts: :bash:


Pq cada pergunta? hno::nuts:
Essa região é mais isolada do resto do Brasil, está longe dos grandes polos industriais e agrícolas do país e portanto tem uma logística mais complicada e sinceramente não é todo mundo que sabe os detalhes da economia do interior do Acre, se vc sabe, blz!



Rondon said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Sinceramente, não há diferenças entre pequenos povoados e cidades do Norte e Nordeste. Todos vivem de forma semelhante.
> 
> A diferença é que o Norte tem fartura de peixes e frutas que o Nordeste não tem


E eles vivem da subsistência da pesca e coleta de frutas? :nuts:

Eles precisam produzir e vender algo para o restante do Brasil para comprar coisas do restante do Brasil, pois nas fotos se observa estabelecimentos comerciais diversos que comercializam produtos produzidos no restante do país


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> E eles vivem da subsistência da pesca e coleta de frutas? :nuts:


Não disse isso. Disse que a Amazônia é mais rica que o Nordeste nesses aspectos, digamos, alimentícios :lol:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

O que não faz diferença se as pessoas não vivem da subsistência desses produtos...


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

^^ Só me referi a populações de povoados e que vivem de subsistência nas duas regiões.
Claramente, na Amazônia, elas passam menos dificuldades do que as populações nordestinas.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

As ruas da cidade aparentam ser pouco arborizadas, de resto não tenho nada à opinar


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Rekarte said:


> Eles precisam produzir e vender algo para o restante do Brasil para comprar coisas do restante do Brasil, pois nas fotos se observa estabelecimentos comerciais diversos que comercializam produtos produzidos no restante do país


Em tese, deveria ser assim mesmo, Rekarte. Mas como o Rondon disse, não há muita diferença entre os pequenos municípios do Norte e do Nordeste. A economia da esmagadora maioria desses municípios pequenos do Brasil, especialmente os do Norte e Nordeste (mas muitos do Centro-Sul também) se apoia basicamente em transferências da União para os municípios (FPM, FUNDEB, etc), ou programas de assistência social, como Bolsa Família, aposentadorias rurais, etc.

Para se ter uma ideia, no caso específico de Mâncio Lima, haviam em 31/12/2017 (segundo dados da RAIS) 874 empregos formais no município, dos quais 656 (ou seja, 75% dos empregos formais) eram na administração pública. Isso sem mencionar servidores do Estado e da União, que se não estou enganado, entram nos números da capital (pois a sede da fonte pagadora é na capital). Em relação ao PIB, em 2015, 56% do PIB do município vinha da administração pública.

Enfim, economicamente falando, é a mesma realidade da maioria dos municípios pequenos do Norte e Nordeste. O que muda, é a vegetação, o clima, o sotaque... e a infraestrutura, que a do Nordeste, embora precária, ainda é bem melhor que a do Norte.


----------

